# aim

## ldwislo

Didn't know where to post this so i figured it would be best to post here.  I was using kaim or whatever it is that's built into kde but now i've switched to fluxbox and i'm looking for an easy to use gui aim client.  I've tried caim and a couple console based clients (naim and everybuddy) but had problems with each of them.  Anyway i would like to install the linux version of aim provided by aol http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp.  I've tried the tgz for all other os.  The problem is when i tar the the file i get a strange output and no resulting directories.  Well i was wondering if anybody might have some advice on this one, also might it be possible to use the debian version i noticed in the package list something called debian-utils.

----------

## delta407

 *ldwislo wrote:*   

> Didn't know where to post this so i figured it would be best to post here.

 

That's fine, at least you admit it.  :Wink:  Moving to Networking forum; even though that's debatable, it's a more targeted than Newbies.

 *ldwislo wrote:*   

> The problem is when i tar the the file i get a strange output and no resulting directories.

 

What kind of strange output, exactly?

Also, if you haven't tried it, consider using gaim.

----------

## tba

i use AIM with wine  :Smile:   I keep a copy of gaim installed, its not bad, but i miss being able to send files and stuff to some of my (even) less techie friends.

its too bad your not using kde anymore, i dont know if this will work anyway, but all i did was grab the exe from download.com, install it, and wine even put it in a folder in the k menu complete with icon.  very cool.

emerge wine and emerge winesetuptk (if you are, like me, apt to screw up CLI configuration) and thats it

----------

## ldwislo

the random output was generally letter and numbers with seemingly no order and it would always end in this: "2c1;2c1;2c1; . . . . . " the output was so lng i couldn't scroll to where it began.  Just emerged gaim and i'm using it as i'm posting. Its exactly what i wanted.  i guess i never tried it because i assumed it was dependent upon having gnome installed.  I appreciate the help

----------

## tba

whats with the *beep* i almost never curse publicly.  maybe i let my guard down. sorry

----------

## delta407

Personally, I wouldn't call 'sc-rew' cursing. Agree? Disagree? Vote in this thread to determine the fate of the *beep*ing filter.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MPea3

decompress the .tgz file from aol.  look through there, move the binary and the libraries to their corect locations, and run aim.  it'll work fine.

----------

